# Advise on steps to replacing front shocks 1967 convertible



## Robert DP (Sep 3, 2019)

Hi all,
I’m hoping for some guidance on replacing front shocks. After 20 yrs of searching and waiting finally found and uper 67 conv triple black, fairly original.
I’m no mechanic but enjoy learning and trying but I was stumped today when I unbolted the top and bottom of the front DS shock and it didn’t just slide out so I could just slide the new KYM gas-a-just right back in. Lol dumb me. I’d spend hours searching YouTube for this exact procedure and figured it would be a simple job.
Question 1- do I have to take off wheel hub and remove spring to do this?
Question 2- if I’m going that far should I replace coils/ springs at same time 
Question 2a - how do you know if a spring is due to be changed? 
Thanks in advance for any help! 
Btw. 1st time caller ?


----------



## BLK69JUDGE (Jun 10, 2010)

sometimes the rubber bushing is stuck against the inside of the frame...

gently smack the top of the shock bolt it should release

make sure it comes out with the shock ... it has the same shape n size as the upper under the nut n washer ..

the car will need to have at least 10" of clearance between the floor and the lower control arm
to get the shock out and the new one in

St

be safe .... e brake wheel chocks front and back and jack stand .....


----------



## PontiacJim (Dec 29, 2012)

As the front springs age, they will weaken and sag/compress. The best way to know if they need replacement would to know your car's factory ride height as measured from the ground to the lower rocker panel (as I recall). You can also look at it visually (leaning) and measure from side to side which should be about the same for each.


----------



## Robert DP (Sep 3, 2019)

Thanks Gents! 
You were right, brought it to garage and they used pry bar from the bottom bracket and a little muscle and out it popped, the new one were a tad smaller diameter and they slid right up and in.
As for the springs we left alone because no obvious sag but I’ll review the shop manual and get measurements to verify.
Many thanks


----------

